# What plant is this?



## imthedude (Jan 28, 2013)

These are just about to pop in my area. This is in someone's garden, but there is a bunch of this stuff spread out around us. It looks/smells like some kind of sage, but I can't find it in any sort of literature describing the different sages in my area.

TIA


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It is Grey Rabbit brush. A very good source of highly nutritious pollen. The latin name is Chrysothamnus nauseousom. It smells bad tastes worse, and is supposed to give a very unpleasant taste to the honey. We have it too and I have not tasted any bad honey. Maybe we do not have enough. I have been told that in areas where there are abundant plants they pull the supers when it starts to bloom. I wish we had more of it. If it is really dry the bees may not work it.
Dave


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave is correct its Rabbit Brush or commonly known as Chamisa. It grows in GREAT abundance here in New Mexico and provides a valuable source of pollen and does secret nectar for fall storage. In all my years I have never seen bees refuse it. I have tasted the honey once gathered, and while strong it is hardly offensive. Its impossible to transplant as the roots go down over 20'.


----------

